# Valentinephobia



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Everyday I'm trying hard to remain sane but the approaching 14th fills me with dread..anyone in the same boat?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Generally i haven't thought about it much recently.
But I know I probably will be depressed by the day. I'm not going to be able to avoid people that day due to classes and work. Not much time for me to do anything fun for myself either.
It's going to suck.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

It's a holiday that's never been on my radar. Just another day, from my view.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldn't even remember Valentines day if I didn't have to hear about it from commercials. It's just one big superficial commercial motivated holiday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh, you reminded me! :fall


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

^^ sorry about that...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

uke uke uke :flush :flush :flush


----------



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

yes, all holidays remind me of my situation as i sit at home alone, especially holloween. all holidays except christmas and st. patrick's day that is, in which i get wasted!!! :yay


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah....All previous Feb 14ths have been pretty pointless to me... *shrug*
I guess I never really cared before...just another day of the year where you get to chow down on junk food (courtesy of Grandparents/parents of course) :stu
But, I think this year is gonna be different...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never noticed it. I though it was the eleventh?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I worked in the floral industry for nearly 5 years so I hate Valentines in every way possible :lol


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, its pretty depressing, this year will be different

Think we should combine my b-day and valentines together ?? thats a lot a luvin' in one day 










:kiss


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Valentine's Day is basically an F-You! to all of the lonely people.


----------



## spwill (Nov 16, 2003)

> Valentine's Day is basically an F-You! to all of the lonely people.


That's F-ing funny! :haha


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Valentine's Day is basically an F-You! to all of the lonely people.


Well, a No F-for-You! maybe.


----------



## deist78 (Nov 12, 2003)

I hate Valentine's Day, but it is just another day to me. I already have constant reminders of how depressed and lonely I am, Valentine's Day doesn't really make it any worse.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

chica chica bow wow


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

*****


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Equisgurl said:


> Yeah, its pretty depressing, this year will be different
> 
> Think we should combine my b-day and valentines together ?? thats a lot a luvin' in one day
> 
> ...


eh, it's not so great having your b-day on V-day.
Trust me :\


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

This year isn't quite so bad as past years. This year, there is actually someone I've considered getting a valentines day gift for, but alas, she clearly doesn't feel the way I do, so it would go badly :|

The search continues...

8)

-Ryan


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Argo said:


> BeNice said:
> 
> 
> > Valentine's Day is basically an F-You! to all of the lonely people.
> ...


hahahaha.

I think Valentine's is the only holiday I don't feel depressed and lonely (more so than usual). My friends who have boyfriends also don't "celebrate" it so I guess that has something to do with it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I usually refer to it as Single's Awareness Day. I hate this day, it only serves as a painful reminder of being alone. Seeing all that crap on sale and wishing for once I could be a part of this cheesy holiday and have someone to spoil makes me depressed.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I've never really thought about it too much. Just another day of the week for me.


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

In Japan the girls are the ones who give you candy! No, seriously, even if she is just an acquainatnce she is socially obliged to give you chocolates on Valentienes day. Guys are to return the favor on March 14th (otherwise known as white day). Its mainly seen here as another festival and has relatively little to do with romance so much as it has to do with friendship.

Now, christmas eve, well, thats a whole nother ball game here in Japan. Christmas Eve in Japan is like Valentines day in the west.

This means that this year it's not going to be so freaking depressing. 

All you single girls should move here to Japan


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Imdateless said:


> All you single girls should move here to Japan


That's the plan! :nw

V-day doesn't bother me. To me it's just a joint-candy and flower-corporation idea of a holiday used to scam love struck dummies outta their money.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Imdateless said:


> In Japan the girls are the ones who give you candy! No, seriously, even if she is just an acquainatnce she is socially obliged to give you chocolates on Valentienes day. Guys are to return the favor on March 14th (otherwise known as white day). Its mainly seen here as another festival and has relatively little to do with romance so much as it has to do with friendship.


I'm confused. Even if she's just in one of your classes and has said one word to you, she still has to give you candy?


----------



## Imdateless (Nov 11, 2003)

*(^v^)*



Karla said:


> Imdateless said:
> 
> 
> > In Japan the girls are the ones who give you candy! No, seriously, even if she is just an acquainatnce she is socially obliged to give you chocolates on Valentienes day. Guys are to return the favor on March 14th (otherwise known as white day). Its mainly seen here as another festival and has relatively little to do with romance so much as it has to do with friendship.
> ...


Yep. Provided you have something in common with her - in the same class, work in the same place, are acquaintances, distant friends, etc...

It's all part of the concept known as "giri" or social obligation. It's like if she doesn't then you have the right to drag her out in the street and flog her.

Think of it as Valentines day in Japan as the same as when you were a kid when everyone gave everyone else valentines cards in the class regardless of who they were - except this time only the girls are giving the valentines, and instead of paper cards they are chocolates. Instead of stopping this tradition in JHS (like most English schools do, they continued it forever)...

edit: Good way to meet a girlfriend in college. You know she is an Exchange student from Japan. If she doesn't give you chocolates on Valentines day (most likely she won't because she knows its not a tradition here), you can go up to her and ask her where your valentine chocolates are, and then go from there... (Trust me on this one, she'll feel embarassed about the "giri" and, well, if she's single, you may have just made a new friend - you know something a little obscure about her culture, you poked a little fun at her - i.e. flirted - and you started a conversation all in one breath. Oh and ladies, feel free to do the same on White day to your Male Japanese classmates)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

BeNice said:


> Valentine's Day is basically an F-You! to all of the lonely people.


It's also a big F-you to all those who get sucked in to the nonsense created by and greetings card companies!

I have such a cynical view of life.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Darn.
It's that time of year again.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

V-day is so cheesy and dumb, I don't waste my energy hating it or thinking about it... It hasn't really been painful or lonely for me since I was in high school, and that was mostly because almost every girl got a rose delivered to them in class except me. Those chicks who didn't have boyfriends at least had girl friends who were considerate enough to buy them a rose so they didn't feel left out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I couldn't give less of a crap about this pseudo-holiday. Like I said in one of the many other Valentine's Day threads, if my boyfriend (assuming I had one) bought me a gift on this day, I would slap him across the face with it. That is, if it _wasn't_ something from Toys in Babeland, because I would just keep it, then.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

There's no way it can be avoided in this day and age (unless you live in a cave). Not with the amount of decorations in the malls and along the street corners. People also talk about it on the radio, in tv ads, magazines, it's _everywhere_.

It would be nice not to be alone, to have someone who mutually cares for you. But when you don't? It sucks. It's just a reality that needs to be dealt with until I have a better handle on my anxiety. Reminds me of my recent attempts to pursue someone I adore who doesn't seem to feel the same. It hurts and it sucks and it knocked my confidence (if I had any) back down to zero, but what can ya do.

Making it a "family" thing doesn't make me feel better. I wish it did but the day was original associated with romantic love.

I wish I had Drella's attitude. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dez said:


> I wish I had Drella's attitude. :lol


No you don't. There really is no upside to having _my_ attitude, heh.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm never _acutely_ aware of Valentine's day. It sneaks up on me and gives me, er... a mild punch in the face :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I find the whole idea of Valentine's day to be a total crock. It's clearly just a commerical holiday, like mother's/father's day, etc. Even still, it just serves as a reminder about how I am still alone. :mum


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

It's pretty depressing, but I'm hoping to ignore it this year. I couldn't do that while I was at school because girls would be walking around with flowers and gifts, but it might not be so bad at work.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Drella said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had Drella's attitude. :lol
> ...


 Sure there is. I wouldn't be disappointed on Valentine's Day. That's an upside in my book. :yes


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've never really noticed it, except for during grade school, when it was expected that everyone would trade valentines. 
It's really a non-issue to me. :stu



dez said:


> Making it a "family" thing doesn't make me feel better.


Incest..? :con


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

reflecton8571 said:


> uke uke uke :flush :flush :flush


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > Making it a "family" thing doesn't make me feel better.
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > Making it a "family" thing doesn't make me feel better.
> ...


 No, that's not what I ment.









Ever have your parents say they'd be your Valentine as a kid and buy tons of chocolate? Kind of like a second Easter. I never looked at that as incest but...? :con


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It's a lose-lose situation for me.

If I didn't get anything, I would worry about people thinking I'm a loser, and if I did get something from a girl, I'd turn beet red.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

another day for me, totally meaningless and depressing. I dont care anymore.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Drella said:


> I couldn't give less of a crap about this pseudo-holiday. Like I said in one of the many other Valentine's Day threads, if my boyfriend (assuming I had one) bought me a gift on this day, I would slap him across the face with it. That is, if it _wasn't_ something from Toys in Babeland, because I would just keep it, then.


I agree. This will be my second Valentine's Day with my boyfriend and we're ignoring it again. Getting something on Valentine's Day doesn't mean anything. It's like you're obliged to. It means so much more if you express affection out of the blue.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Drella said:


> Like I said in one of the many other Valentine's Day threads, if my boyfriend (assuming I had one) bought me a gift on this day, I would slap him across the face with it.


It's easy to say that when you don't have a boyfriend and anyone you're interested in. I knew someone who said the exact same thing, and made fun of her male friends who bought heart-shaped chocolates and all that crap. But once she got a boyfriend, she was suddenly into heart balloons and romantic picnics and buying red nighties with little hearts on it for V-day.uke


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, trust me. I wouldn't care.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

dez said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > dez said:
> ...


oooh. No, it's never been a family thing for me. and I don't think anyone in my area does that, but I guess some might. :stu


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've always been alone on V-Day so I always hated it. 
And I especially hated how, when I was working or in school, everybody else always got these huge heart-shaped balloons and flowers sent to them in public, distracting everybody. I thought it was stupid. Halloween is my holiday, but I don't get big "Happy Halloween" balloons and black roses in a public place on that day just to draw attention to myself.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not usually bothered by valentines day, its hard to hate something I've never experienced. But it does feel awkward with my older sister who is married, and my younger sister who has a boyfrined always going on about what they did or got on valentines day.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I withdraw one of my comments, the part about being disappointed. After a reality check and a reminder of the amount of scumbags that are out there I'm actually glad to be single right now. :yes


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm not really bothered by it anymore. It's just one day out of the year :stu


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I still don't know what exactly I'm doing that day...

I'm going to ignore it as best as can.


----------

